# "A Hollywood Halloween"



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We did Hollywood 2 years ago. Loved it!

I did a Red Carpet (Red material that I got on sale at Walmart $1 a yard, tacked down into grass, you could do the same with Black) , Made stanchions to run along side of carpet, used PVC pipe and stuck strofoam balls on top, drilled holes to run the ribbon through and spray painted Gold.

I did a Walk of Shame - Big Stars - with their names and a outline picture of their 'Shame' Such as Joan Crawford - Wire Hanger

My B.I.L made The Hollywood Sign.

PVC pipe for Street Signs

We had 'Oscar Statues' that were wood and we bought them from a Theater near by that has Rummage Sales. We Named them the 'Karloffs' Awards given for Best Hair, Best Costume, Best Make Up, and A Canned Ham for Yes The Biggest Ham.

I did a Movie Quiz - Around the house and on the Trail we had 25 Props that had something to do with Moives, We put people in groups of 4 for them to go around and answer the quiz.
The group that had the most correct answers won and recieved a Microwave Bucket from Blockbuster that has Popcorn in it, A Movie sized Box of Candy, A DVD, and a couple other items.

That is all I can think of right now, maybe that will spark some ideas of your own.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh Yeah, I had playing on a TV - Drew Party Trivia Game - Movies. 

Although it was all Movies Not just Horror.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

I think that would be an awesome theme! At partycity they have award trophy "best costume" 
"sexy costume" is a sexy witch I like the black carpet idea and the tomb stones. you can get one of the black candeliers shadow image that you stick up. Lots of long black or white candles. i would do the hollywood stars. you can get goblets for the drinks.. they have some at the dollar store... target usually brings them.


----------



## Jacks Attic (Jul 17, 2008)

Those cheap horror movie packs suck. The picture and sound are not remastered in anyway and are usually taken straight from a third or fourth generation VHS source. It's alright to have playing in the background but if you actually want to sit down and watch them it is painful. 

An idea to tie in with your "black carpet" arrivals that would be cool would be to have someone at the party play the part of the paparazzi and take Polaroids of the guests as they show up. Then lay the pictures out on a table or counter for everyone to look at.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jacks Attic said:


> Those cheap horror movie packs suck. The picture and sound are not remastered in anyway and are usually taken straight from a third or fourth generation VHS source. It's alright to have playing in the background but if you actually want to sit down and watch them it is painful.
> 
> Good to know, thanks for saving me the $$. Anyone have any good/price reasonable suggestions for classic horror/monster movie collections that will have decent large screen quality and not break the bank?
> 
> Thanks everyone for the suggestions, and keep them coming!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

those picture packs that you guys are talking about they actually have them at the dollar store. its a set of 4 disc... with music, sound effects and movie clips.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey, do you have any stand-ups of movie stars?? At our Oscar party, we make a "photo-op" area with one of our stand-ups, like this:










(Yes, this was the Oscar party, but my friends surprised me by showing up in 'red carpet' dress!!)


----------



## Adelaide (Nov 17, 2005)

If you were going to have any games...........

Horror movie sound clip game: I saved a bunch of wav files on my laptop and then played them each twice before moving on to the next one. each player wrote down their answers and I gave a prize for the person who answered the most correctly

Horror movie picture clip game: Same concept as above, but show a short clip from a movie


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Gold Body Paint?*

I'm still kicking around ideas, but thinking of going as an Emmy, and my friend as an Oscar. Has anyone on here been either before? Pics? 

I'm also wondering about recommendations for gold body paint that won't land me in the hospital a la Buddy Ebsen.


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> I'm still kicking around ideas, but thinking of going as an Emmy, and my friend as an Oscar. Has anyone on here been either before? Pics?
> 
> I'm also wondering about recommendations for gold body paint that won't land me in the hospital a la Buddy Ebsen.



Oh, cool idea! We're also doing a Hollywood theme this year, actually HollyWierd. I like the Emmy & Oscar idea. I'm afraid I'd look like an awful lumpy Emmy though! But otherwise I'd think a gold leotard with a cap might work. Is that what you were thinking?


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Hollywood Costumes*

Well I don't quite have a leotard body either, so for the Emmy I'm thinking a gold dress, gold opera gloves, gold tights, gold stylized wings & ball, and then the most dramatic part would be head to toe gold makeup & hair covering the rest, like those people who play statues at theme parks. See reference: http://www.heroestheseries.com/stills/emmy-statue.jpg

Then Oscar is a bit more confident about his body, so a gold body suit or liquid lame fabric shirt and pants, same gold hair (or cap) and makeup. 
http://img2.timeinc.net/ew/dynamic/imgs/080114/oscar_l.jpg

I've never done a lot of bodypaint/makeup before though, it makes me a bit nervous. 

Another idea I'm thinking is getting this (or another brand) "filmstrip" border and printing out monster movie pictures to paste in all the holes...
Hollywood Film Roll Die-Cut Border Decoration- ShindigZ
What do you think?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I really like the idea of the movie film roll with pictures pasted in it, that's a good one.

As long as you stick with a reputable makeup company (like Ben Nye) you shouldn't have any problems with gold makeup. But always do a patch test first, just in case.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*My Save the Dates*

Just did an email Save the Date to save some dough...but wanted to set the tone and get on people's calendars. Here's what I did:
save_the_date - blocked on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I'm planning on just doing cheap vistaprint postcards for the real invite, when you catch their nearly daily sale you can get 100 glossy color postcards for around $5 (shipping only).


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, you have such great ideas! Love the oscar and emmy costume ideas. Can't wait to see how you work that out. And the save the date looked great!

MsM


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement! 

Today I thought I'd start my first (cheap) project, I ran to the dollar store for those tiny skeleton garlands (4 skeletons on some rustic twine, about 6" tall each) and I ended up finding these picture frames:
5 X 7" frames from Dollar Tree on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Immediately to me they looked like filmstrips, and what a deal at $1 each for a 5 X 7" frame! I was stoked and bought them out of the 16 they had. They aren't perfect, but you can't beat the price. 

Then I headed over to Michaels to finish my original plan - I wanted to spray the skeleton garland gold, for my Hollywood Halloween theme, and I found these sets of stickers - Jolee is 40% off this week:
Hollywood + Halloween stickers - Jolees on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

So I raced home and put them all together, coming up with my party favors! I still need to add a few finishing touches, but you get the idea. Cute or cheesy? I'd appreciate feedback before I make them all, but so far I'm thinking it would be a fun giveaway? Here's wht they look like so far (with a pic of Frankie to set the mood):
Put them both together on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I want to add a few more little colorful Halloween details, maybe pumpkins or something towards the bottom...


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I think it looks great! I'm so jealous that you have such easy access to all that crafty halloween stuff.
So what happened to the skeleton garland you were going to paint gold?
I ordered that last year to be able to use with decorations, trophies, party favors etc but they are soooo fragile that its hard to work with them. I wanted to use one for the trophies for booberrie but could tell right away that they'd never survive the trip across the ocean.
Need to see YOUR idea so I can steal it hahaha

MsM


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh, I did get the skeletons too! I did a test gold one last night - they look great. You're right that they are super fragile  But for a quarter each, that's not bad. I took them all out of the package and untied the twine, tonight I'll spray them if the weather is nice, then I think I'll re-string them from black ribbon and still use as garland.

I don't think I'll use them for trophies either, but I picked up a magazine (not sure which one off the top of my head) that has a Hollywood Halloween section and they used ken dolls painted gold for trophies - if I can find some at the $1 store, I might try that, or just get the party city ones with the headless skeleton. We'll see how much time I have.


----------

